# Pretty impressed with myself. Long way to go though!



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I did guys. Two matches, would have lit one as I took part of the tip off, only problem was it's a safety match so it wouldn't have lit. The other one I cut in half. I admit I didn't mean to cut it in half but I'm still impressed as a match is a pretty small target and I was 12 metres away. I was also 12 metres away for my best target shooting so far. was using 10mm steel and a Tube Master Sniper with 25mm TBG.

The thing I don't get though and if someone knows the answer I would be very grateful. When I'm trying to light a match about 95% of my shots just miss by cm's, skim it, or hit it bang on but when I put a target up I find that much harder to hit for some reason even though it's much bigger. I do aim for the bullseye but even then I get the odd shots that just go wild and completely miss. The targets I use are 10cm by 10cm and are designed for 10 metre practice with an air pistol. So basically I seem to be a darn site more accurate trying to hit a match. Is it psychological or something. Anyone else have this?

Anyway on a high at the minute slinging so much tonight.

Cheers people.

B


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi B, that's some good shooting you're doing. A lot of people, myself included have trouble with paper. The problem with it, is that it always shows the bad with the good. When shooting at a match (nice hits by the way), there is no true record of the miss. We might feel that the shot was only a small distance away, but in reality, it was farther then what we thought we saw.

There is another thing going on...concentration. When we shoot at small targets, we concentrate more. The term "aim small miss small" is used a lot here and there is a lot of truth about it. Your paper target is colored very well. But, if you were to make everything but the bullseye one color, your eye would naturally go that spot. It is tougher to truly sight in on something with many colors.

The best thing to do with paper, is to keep practicing. But keep it fun...go back to the matches and get some cards to cut as well.

You're on the right track.

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Todd. That makes a lot of sense. Never thought of it that way. First thing I'm doing is buying some strike anywhere matches or the UK equivalent. Yeah was thinking about buying some cards. It does make sling-shotting so much more fun trying different things all the time plus it's going to be improving my aim.

Would love to video myself but don't really have the right equipment. Maybe consider it later when I improve more.

Cheers Todd,

Ben


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ben, cards are cheap if you live near a casino. Most sell their used decks for almost nothing, and they are perfect for targets.

Video yourself shooting if you can. Not for putting it here on the forum or anywhere else, but to watch and see if there is anything you can do to improve. I do it whenever I start having problems and almost always I will find what I'm doing wrong (for my style anyway) Plus, you want to get that first match light or card cut on video if you can...for several reasons. First and foremost...so you can show it here. I would love to see it, and your reactions.

You are right, changing up the targets is a great way to keep things fun. Cans, bottle caps, cards, matches, leather targets are a blast...they make a neat sound.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting. Just keep at it and you will see improvement. It is great to start making shots you never thought you could do yourself.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Charles, yep that's exactly how I felt. I've really only been shooting a lot since April. Before that I wasn't very good at all. I honestly believe Bill's one line aiming system has helped me massively in accuracy in a matter of weeks. Never would have thought I would be hitting a match stick!

The problem I have with videoing I think is my catch box. A lot of the videos I have seen of match lighting the camera is behind the match. I don't see how I can set up a camera where me and match are in view as I definitely don't want to hit it, as in the camera, not the match!

I have a camera, although 7 + years old It's good enough and I can borrow a tripod from work if I need to. I could put the camera behind me but then wouldn't it be too far to see the match?

B


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I take my hat off to you mate :bowdown:

Have a nice day!

Luke


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's one link. I know there are more.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29328-your-filming-setups/?hl=mirror


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28108-setting-up-a-mirror/?hl=mirror
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23383-mod-for-camera-mount-mirror-set-up/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23383-mod-for-camera-mount-mirror-set-up/


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah using a mirror, I see. I'll sort something out then. Cheers Beanflip.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I am really fond of using a mirror beside the catchbox so one can see the shooter but still see the target close up. Try a second hand store, recycling store, or a demo site. The larger the mirror you can get, the better. I picked up a mirror that is about 18 inches x 3 feet. It works very well and was free ... part of an old discarded vanity.

Just keep shooting .... but always have that camera running. You do not want to miss videoing your greatest shot! And with a video you will be able to spot flaws or bad habits in your shooting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice shooting! What kind of band attachment is that on your tube-shooter? Interesting point about how paper records our misses. It's also interesting how I sometimes think I hit better with a slingshot than a handgun. I put it on a slingshot having two hold points under tension, two hands, making a slingshot a bit like a rifle. Maybe.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very good shooting... what you're accomplishing in a matter of days/weeks, took me and most others months and years!

You SHOULD be impressed with yourself!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Lug said:


> Nice shooting! What kind of band attachment is that on your tube-shooter? Interesting point about how paper records our misses. It's also interesting how I sometimes think I hit better with a slingshot than a handgun. I put it on a slingshot having two hold points under tension, two hands, making a slingshot a bit like a rifle. Maybe.


It's the PocketPredator Pro Attachment System Lug by Master Bill Hays. It's attached to a Tube Master Sniper also by the Master ;-) It's a very simple, clever attachment system which works exceptionally well. I also have it on a S.E.R.E and soon a G10 Seal Sniper.



Bill Hays said:


> Very good shooting... what you're accomplishing in a matter of days/weeks, took me and most others months and years!
> 
> You SHOULD be impressed with yourself!


Bill, I'm so humbled that you replied. It is thanks to you my Friend that I have accomplished this. Your slingshot designs and aiming system have helped me massively and completely changed the way I used slingshots and will continue to do so as I want to push myself more and more. You are an inspiration to me and I'm sure many others as well.

I went out shooting for around 15 mins yesterday, once there was a brief pause in the rain, and I managed to break another 4 matches in half! I hit a few heads but it just seemed to chip them and not spark/light them. They're regular Swan matches too. I'm not quitting though. I will light a match!

Ben


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Ace nice


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Very good shooting... what you're accomplishing in a matter of days/weeks, *took me and most others months and years!*
> 
> You SHOULD be impressed with yourself!


But by blazing the trail, you have made it attainable for others who would not have thought to try shooting at something like a match. FIRST AND FOREMOST---KUDOS TO YOU.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ben, put your matches in the microwave for 30 sec, let them cool, then do it again. That will dry them out and make it a little easier to get a light.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Todd. I'll give it a go. I read on the forum about using pieces of tubing to hold the matches, genius, and so obvious really, can't believe that never occurred to me!

Ben


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tubing works well as a holder. It looks cool when the match whips around as it lights...an added bonus. I use a small piece...around 3"...on a piece of wire. That way, you can bend it to the way you want it to hang. Some use paracord instead of wire so it hands free and can move in the wind.

You will find a use for just about all scrap pieces of tubes and bands. some of us are really cheap and never throw away anything.

Todd


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm trying to figure out a way to hold it upright as it hangs down at the minute. Bought some cheap clamps so I'll try those. Wire sounds better though! Also is it best to roughen the ball bearings with sand paper or would that be cheating? Do they light with smooth ball bearings?

Ben


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Matches will light with a new shiny bearing, but, if you soak them in vinegar till they turn dark, it will etch them and make it a little easier. It will also make the easier to handle as they won't be so slippery. You could even go so far as to get them to rust a little. A soak in salt water over night will start that. I shoot in my basement during the winter, and I've found a few shots that have bounced out of my catchbox that have rusted after they have been wet for a while (I get water in the basement every spring).

I use the vinegar and etch them...that is really all that is needed. The down side, is that they are tougher to see against a black back stop.

Try a few and see what you think....if you don't like them, use them the next time you go out to the woods and stump shoot.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've lit a lot of matches using shiny balls... but it does seem like a slightly rough ball does work better though. I have a rock/brass tumbler and use silicon carbide (1/2 80 grit, 1/2 120 grit) as media....

Also, if you let the match hang down, the flame will go up the match and stay lit better and longer...


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Matches will light with a new shiny bearing, but, if you soak them in vinegar till they turn dark, it will etch them and make it a little easier. It will also make the easier to handle as they won't be so slippery. You could even go so far as to get them to rust a little. A soak in salt water over night will start that. I shoot in my basement during the winter, and I've found a few shots that have bounced out of my catchbox that have rusted after they have been wet for a while (I get water in the basement every spring).
> 
> I use the vinegar and etch them...that is really all that is needed. The down side, is that they are tougher to see against a black back stop.
> 
> ...


Easy enough to do Todd. I'll just leave a few outside, we get plenty of rain in the UK!



Bill Hays said:


> I've lit a lot of matches using shiny balls... but it does seem like a slightly rough ball does work better though. I have a rock/brass tumbler and use silicon carbide (1/2 80 grit, 1/2 120 grit) as media....
> 
> Also, if you let the match hang down, the flame will go up the match and stay lit better and longer...


That's good to know Bill, on both counts, thanks.

Ben


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> You will find a use for just about all scrap pieces of tubes and bands. some of us are really cheap and never throw away anything.
> 
> Todd


Said a mouth-full there, Todd! Won't be long before I've enough to construct a fat set of drag-racing slicks! Then I'll be off to find a hobby that has a byproduct suitable for constructing the car!! Oh wait, I have that covered as well!! NHRA will never be the same!!

Fine shooting indeed, Sir Ben!! Keep it up!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Lee, I will.

Ben


----------

